# Pics of People and their Nissans



## Sparky828 (May 30, 2005)

I wanna see people posting pics of themselves with their cars... Or even without their cars, i would like to get a feel for the people in here...


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

check off topic year book


----------



## Sparky828 (May 30, 2005)

i cant...........................


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

you have to JOIN ot to see it.


----------

